
Manhattanhenge - icey
http://www.haydenplanetarium.org/resources/starstruck/manhattanhenge
======
ghurlman
Obligatory appendix to this article:

How Far from True North are the Avenues of Manhattan?
[http://www.charlespetzold.com/etc/AvenuesOfManhattan/index.h...](http://www.charlespetzold.com/etc/AvenuesOfManhattan/index.html)

------
dhyasama
I'll be in NYC on Sunday and will try to get a few photos for anyone that is
interested.

------
jrockway
When is Chicagohenge?

~~~
jrockway
OK, I figured it out for myself: September 24 at 6:44PM. It also happened on
March 18th at 7PM. I used "The Photographer's Ephemeris" (and some eyeballing)
to determine this.

